# How to improve your health, the best for yah!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I try melatonine, was so impress by result I slept 10 hours flush, hell yeah, so I purchase a bottle of this stuff an non-caffeine chamomile herbal tea, and that it I take my pills for anxiety and bi-polarity, and of course in the morning i Ginseng my morning, whit Arizona's Ginseng and Honey tea whit erxtra Ginseng put in it.

Healting health one step, sleeping another, that cool dont yah think.

:tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Here are fines products to improve your health, these may or may not be for all, but try
Spirulina
Wheatgrass
Bentonite
khrills 

All natural products take all of these, cut dairy food, put almonds milk whiteout lactose per se, don't avoid cheese, but eat less dairy and if you have, redness in your face quite eating raw tomatoes sandwiches first, then strawberry, chance are , they provoke such eruption of redness in your face. Eat food that is diuretics, green and violet veggies and carrots, mayonnaise should be low in fat, eat Goji Berry in your oatmeal or cereals, this is one heck of a fruits ,Asiatic & Japanese eat lots of them , this is why they live so old, it's not a mystery, oh yeah and eat mushrooms salad or marinated, like shitakis, there are excellent antioxidant and heal wounds are bad skin rash infection etc...

Take regular bath whit Ocean salt , big salt, combine it whit Epson salt even better and you don't need an essential oil?

This is what I know about health, we are a machine , if we don't watch we eat, chance are you die early and sick?

Follow this diet, and I insist, keep your diet low in meat heavy in fish instead, if you hate fishes try nuts and grains. Eat red salmons if you want a better memory + khrills= micro shrimp, dolphins eat em a lot's and we all know dolphins are smart.

These were my method for a sane improving diet?

What do you guys think, try it for a year all of these, will help ya out?


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

melatonin might help with the sleep. I took it for jet leg.
the whole field of nutritional psychiatry is only emerging
https://www.mindbodygreen.com/artic...g-frontier-in-natural-mental-health-treatment
or just google about "nutritional psychiatry".

I would definitely try vitamins A, D, E (including tocotrienols !), K1 and Selenium, Magnesium, Iodine. It is of course best to obtain the vitamins from food (and the vitamin D from sunlight), but it is not always possible, or is very hard. Then there are supplements which you can try, some offer even combinations of the essential vitamins, such as this one. For example the best source of selenium are Brazil nuts. Or read about vitamin E. Tocopherol is not enough, you need to take tocotrienols
https://www.clinicaleducation.org/wp-content/uploads/ARGFocus_200807_Delta-Tocotrienols_web.pdf
and all these things work on the brain too. I could link here many research articles about all those vitamins and their effects on the brain or immune systom, but you can google yourself.


----------



## samm (Jul 4, 2011)

Supplements are the wrong solution in the majority of cases. The truth is much more boring and unaplatable for 21st century humans, so they flock to pill-popping solutions.

1. Eat well (wisely) and in moderation.
2. Go to bed at a reasonable hour.
3. Exercise.
4. Make friends and spend time with them. Mental health is a complement to physical health.
5. Love and be loved.

Even just the first three are an improvement for many people.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

samm said:


> 1. Eat well (wisely) and in moderation.


Agree with all five. For the first: so stay away from processed foods and fast food joints (sugar! fat! salt!). Eat plenty of fresh vegetables and fruit. Drink water (2 liters per day).


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Vitamin D is recommended for those living in sun deprived regions like myself. I, like many others in my area was diagnosed as vitamin D deficient. Some salt in your diet is going to kill you. We need iodine. But of course many processed foods have huge amounts of sodium. I probably eat too much ice cream in summertime, but I avoid other sweets and I don't eat any in the cold weather. 

Is fat really that bad for us? Here in America they push many low fat food products but they are loaded with sugar. We have a sugar addict epidemic in our country. In the past 10-15 years I've never seen so many overweight young people. I mean really overweight. Young people who look like beached whales. They are everywhere these days. They probably do eat too much animal fat, but I bet their processed sugar intake is off the charts. But everybody's busy working like crazy and the fast food joints are on every corner. People live on pizza, burgers, hotdogs, buffet slop, sugary drinks and fried chicken.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

I meant vitamin K2 and not K1. It is very difficult to get it from food, unless you eat some very special foods such as natto
https://chrismasterjohnphd.com/blog/2016/12/09/the-ultimate-vitamin-k2-resource/
http://www.nattopharma.com/vitamin-k2-status-linked-brain-eye-health/


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Jacck said:


> I meant vitamin K2 and not K1. It is very difficult to get it from food, unless you eat some very special foods such as natto
> https://chrismasterjohnphd.com/blog/2016/12/09/the-ultimate-vitamin-k2-resource/
> http://www.nattopharma.com/vitamin-k2-status-linked-brain-eye-health/


I like your intervention Jacck, you have seen as a cool dude too, thanks to my Czech buddy
You know I love the Czech, there really nice people, no bull- only honest, you seem very knowledge sir, Supraphon is the Gem of your country I love this label(classical parenthesis) it's perhaps my favorite label all they put out of renaissance for me was so sweet, wonderful, flabbergast by the quality of recording, don't you think so?, take care kind dude, take good care :tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Zuchinni are rad, everything fried is good, unless not healty ,some process food but thee deep green vedgie and violet one the best all the best


----------

